# [solved]Mal ne dumme Frage zur Thinkpad Tastatur...

## curator

Hi,

wie gesagt es geht um ne Thinkpad Tastatur und die hat so zwei Tasten über den normalen Pfeiltasten, sind Grau hinterlegt. Bildgemäß sowas wie "Fenster links" und Fenster rechts". Da ich nicht mal weiß, wofür die unter Windows gut sind, wollt ich mal fragen ob einer weiß wofür die gut sind, und eventuell sogar weiß, wie ich die ansteuern kann? (Beryl Viewport wechseln wäre zB ne Möglichkeit.)Last edited by curator on Sun May 06, 2007 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

 *http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/thinkpad-x41.ars/3 wrote:*   

> Internet navigation
> 
> Here is a good idea. The unused spaces around the arrow keys are wasted on most laptop keyboards, but the X41 uses them as dedicated web browser keys for paging forward and backward.

 Ob die ansprechbar sind, kannst Du mittels xev testen und mit xmodmap dann definieren.

----------

## curator

```
KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 1341101, (-188,99), root:(330,312),

    state 0x0, keycode 234 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 1341141, (-188,100), root:(330,313),

    state 0x0, keycode 234 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 1341436, (-190,100), root:(328,313),

    state 0x0, keycode 233 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 1341523, (-190,101), root:(328,314),

    state 0x0, keycode 233 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Was muss ich denn jetzt in xmodmap machen?

----------

## toralf

Also ich habe dies hier definiert : *Quote:*   

> tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat .Xmodmap
> 
> keycode 234 = XF86Back
> 
> keycode 233 = XF86Forward
> ...

 allerdings habe ich damit unter Firefox keinen Effekt erzielen können.

----------

## beejay

Ich benutze die für "Auf Desktop links des aktuellen wechseln" bzw. "Auf Desktop rechts des aktuellen wechseln". Funktioniert prima. Funktioniert auch für den Qube unter Beryl. Wofür die Unter Windows gedacht sind: Keine Ahnung.

----------

## curator

Perfekt toralf,

genau so gehts!

erst die Tasten "bekannt machen" und dann hab ich bei Beryl einfach per Hand eingetragen : XF86Back etc., wunder bar!!

----------

## hoschi

Entweder Fenster nach Links/Rechts Umschalten oder Vorwaerts/Rueckwaerts im Datei/Webbrowser. Ich habe sie gar nicht gebunden.

----------

## curator

Leicht zu früh gefreut.

Geht zwar, aber nach jedem neustart muss man das xmodmap ./Xmodmap  neu ausführen, was man ja noch mit nem autostart lösen könnte. Aber Beryl vergisst leider die kommandos auch, wahrscheinlich, weil zu der zeit, wo beryl startet, die tasten nicht definiert sind.

Kann ich die irgendwie schon beim booten setzten, will sagen gibts da ne conf datei oder so? hab spontan keine gefunden.

----------

## toralf

Für den KDE konqueror funktioniert dies hier:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ ls -l .kde/Autostart/xmodmap.sh

-rwxr--r-- 1 tfoerste users 32 May  5 17:04 .kde/Autostart/xmodmap.sh

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat .kde/Autostart/xmodmap.sh

#!/bin/sh

#

xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

tfoerste@n22 ~ $

```

Für ein startx reicht sogar dies :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat .xsession

## .xinitrc / .xsession

##

xclock -geometry 120x120-0+0 &

xterm -geometry 132x40+40+350 -ls &

xsetroot -solid grey

xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

mwm

```

----------

## _eckobar_

das prinzipielle vorgehen für die verwendung der multimedia-keys habt ihr eh schon skizziert ... 

jedoch wollte ich zwecks vollständigkeit den wiki link posten: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

----------

## curator

Hab das jetzt auch ma hier versucht:

```

KDM setup

Under KDM&KDE, the proper place to load ~/.Xmodmap file is ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/Xsession.

```

Leider rennt das teil nicht an beim start. per hand kann ich das skript starten, aber sonst tut sich nichts

----------

## _eckobar_

zum autostart von einem skript kannst du unter ~/Desktop/Autostart/skript.sh ein skript plazieren, dass den Xmodmap befehl aufruft. du mußt jedoch auch wirklich x-permission setzen und teilweise hab ich schon die erfahrung gemacht, dass die scripts auch die einleitung 

```
#!/bin/bash
```

 unbedingt brauchnen.

mit dieser methode hast du auch den vorteil, dass du unabhängig von window-system bist, weil dies geht sowohl mit gnome / kde / xfce.

hoffe es hilft

----------

## _eckobar_

wollte dir gerade zur veranschaulichung mein skript posten hab denn folgendes gefunden:

```

The location and the format of the autostart directory has changed.

The new location is

  /home/eckobar/.config/autostart/

where you can place .desktop files to, that describe the applications

to start when you login to your Xfce desktop. The files in your old

autostart directory have been successfully migrated to the new

location.

You should delete this directory now.

```

ich verwende aber XFCE ... sieht bei mir jetzt so aus...

```

eckobar@zeus ~/Desktop/Autostart $ more ~/.config/autostart/modmap.sh.desktop 

# This file was automatically generated for the autostart

# item modmap.sh

[Desktop Entry]

Type=Application

Exec=/home/eckobar/.config/autostart/modmap.sh

Hidden=False

Terminal=False

StartupNotify=False

Version=0.9.4

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=modmap.sh

eckobar@zeus ~/Desktop/Autostart $ more ~/.config/autostart/modmap.sh         

#!/bin/bash

xmodmap /home/eckobar/private/system/config/Xmodmap

```

----------

## toralf

 *curator wrote:*   

> Hab das jetzt auch ma hier versucht:
> 
> ```
> 
> KDM setup
> ...

 Dies funktioniert unter KDE prima:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ ll .xprofile

-rw-r--r-- 1 tfoerste users 33 May  5 17:33 .xprofile

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat .xprofile

#!/bin/sh

#

xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

```

----------

## curator

Ok, das letzte mit dem .xprofile hat geklappt, fragt mich nicht warum der rest nicht lief, wenn man die skripte per hand laufen lies ging das ja auch, dem system war wohl irgendwie nicht klar, was es tun sollte.

Danke

----------

